# Tybee Island end of august or beginning of sept.



## bigmthbass (Jul 25, 2012)

what is running  that time of year. will be fishing the beach, pier, or maybe one of the bridges near thunderbolt. just spent a week at Venice Fl and didnt catch anything worth posting. everyone said "its not running this time of year". so what are my chances of hooking into something worthy of the grill. any help is appreciated


----------



## sea trout (Jul 25, 2012)

hey we inshore fish at tybee and i catch most of my inshore fish in the fall.
just my opinion but if i had to plan right now i would plan for sept.
i used to go 4 or so times a year at different times of the year but was so consistant with catching keeper trout and some reds and flounder in the fall that i just spend all my trips in the fall now. sept-nov.
it might just be our fishing methods. others might be different.
anyway that'll give you one opinion for your trip.
hopefully you'll get many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck and post us some pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 26, 2012)

My advice is to go before October. Thats when I plan to go and what I don't catch I'm sure to scare away!!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 30, 2012)

everything will be able to be caught here. id say no to kings from surf and pier but may get a random one come through.

red drum (red fish), black drum, sheephead, flounder, trout, rays, shark, whiting, spanish, yellow tail jacks......

chances for dinner worthy food? ive only gone out 2 times and not brought home dinner. (I live here and fish about 3-4 times a week). its all in the method and location. most success is either boat or kayak for me personally. we go to the pier atleast once a week too so wife and kids can play in the sand. pier: trout, rays, sheep, black drum is what id would expect for table food.

see ya soon!


----------



## bigmthbass (Aug 1, 2012)

when i get down there ill have to give you a holler Robinsonfam1 and you can show us how its done


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good!
If you want to go on a charter let me know a lil bit ahead of time and I'll get you a spot!
(I work on a tournament king fishing boat on the side and we do charters too)


----------



## bigmthbass (Aug 2, 2012)

we will just be down for the weekend so i dont think we will have time for that. i would love to hook into a big shark though if you know a good spot on shore to do that


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 2, 2012)

How big is big to you?
How big of rod do you have?


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 2, 2012)

we should get together and go fishing sometime robinsonfam1!  i just moved to the island!


----------



## bigmthbass (Aug 6, 2012)

i have a 6' penn slammer rod with a shimano calcutta 700 reel but its only loaded with 25lb line right now. i want to get braid but 300 yds is a little expensive. anything over 3-4 ft is a big shark for my wife but im not afraid to hook into something bigger. i wanna see what this rod will handle. never caught anything over 15 lbs on it(ive had rod for about 14 yrs but used maybe 5 times, never had a big reel to put on it till now)


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Id say you're safe with 5' and under. Its a big step from 3'-5'. Then from 6' up you're in a whole next level of tackle.
we can get you on critters that size no problem though!
Looking forward to meeting up!

Bigkga: shoot me a pm and well get together too!


----------

